# Can I work in Dubai with dual citizenship for US and Syria?



## Amanda8877 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can I work in Dubai without a visa if I have dual citizenship for US and Syria?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Syria is not part of the gcc, so you will need to be sponsored to work here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't matter what passport you have, you still need a work/residence visa to work. 

A lot of people come to Dubai and work on a visitor's visa which is technically illegal but people do it anyway.


----------



## raad75 (Nov 29, 2014)

*salamat*

marhaba Salamt 
did you move to Dubai Already ?
i need to ask how you deal with the US taxes here .
i am also Syrian / American working in Dubai .
Sam


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless you're a GCC national you need a visa. As a US citizen it shouldn't be a problem getting one.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Unless you're a GCC national you need a visa. As a US citizen it shouldn't be a problem getting one.


Hi,
Except dual citizens get checked on both their nationalities before getting a UAE visa.
This can often cause issues on the non-US nationality.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Except dual citizens get checked on both their nationalities before getting a UAE visa. This can often cause issues on the non-US nationality. Cheers Steve


Isn't there an issue with Syrian nationals being granted visas?


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Syrians at the moment don't get residence permits issued, since they might not return to their country if their residence permit gets cancelled at some point. however I assume in this case the residence permit is anyway going to be in the U.S. passport...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

despaired said:


> however I assume in this case the residence permit is anyway going to be in the U.S. passport...


Only if the checking of their Syrian background gets clearance and at the moment it most likely won't be.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

raad75 said:


> marhaba Salamt
> did you move to Dubai Already ?
> i need to ask how you deal with the US taxes here .
> i am also Syrian / American working in Dubai .
> Sam


You deal with it as normal except you get about a $95k and other deductions before you have to pay anything. You still need to file no matter if you don't hit that threshold or not.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Except dual citizens get checked on both their nationalities before getting a UAE visa.
> This can often cause issues on the non-US nationality.
> Cheers
> Steve


You don't declare it. I certainly never have.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> You deal with it as normal except you get about a $95k and other deductions before you have to pay anything. You still need to file no matter if you don't hit that threshold or not.


Not to mention the exclusions for housing if I remember rightly, which for Abu Dhabi and Dubai range in the $40-60k bracket.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> You don't declare it. I certainly never have.


Hi,
A very arabic name on a US passport would be a bit of a giveaway along with birth certificate copy!
If directly asked about your past by immigration - would you lie to get a visa?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> A very arabic name on a US passport would be a bit of a giveaway along with birth certificate copy!
> If directly asked about your past by immigration - would you lie to get a visa?
> Cheers
> Steve


You say you naturalised and dropped your foreign citizenship. If you did naturalise you would probably have to, otherwise I'd assume you were a naturally born dual-national.

My organisation has enormous numbers of Arabs with western passports. Some were born there but most weren't and naturalised. Immigration in Abu Dhabi and Dubai? Bovvered.


----------

